# Yet another newbie question: Weaning age



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm sorry to ask yet another question, but have a question that keeps bugging me, and I feel like such a bad customer hounding my breeder.


The breeder estimated a few weeks ago that my tiel would be weaned by the end of the first week of September, which is fast approaching. When I spoke to her a couple of days ago, she said he was picking at food.

I know each bird is individual, but does it sound like he's on track? I realise this might not even be possible to determine without more information, but I thought I'd just ask. I don't know his exact age, which makes it more difficult for me to estimate how soon he might be ready.

I've never been so impatient in my life, it's quite awful, LOL. I feel like a bit of a birdzilla right now, so rather than bug my poor breeder, I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes he's on track. Some babies ween as young as 8 weeks and some drag it out to 12. I don't like to let mine go too young. She sounds like a responsible lady. Some breeders don't care that much. Even after they start picking at food they are likely to lose wieght going through weening and fledging. She's smart to keep an eye on him. This is a critical stage. It is also possible that the bird will revert and stop eating in a new enviroment once you do bring him home. So watch for that and keep your breeders' ph# handy.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got Spike at 10 weeks old. The breeder I got him from only lets them go if they will eat all by themselves for a week. Hang in there it will be worth it


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am waiting for my new baby too... still another couple of wks my breeder told me. She said he is still "taking his bottle".. and won't let him go until he completely weens himself, but that he also was starting to pick at food and flying. That is fine with me, I want him healthy and happy when I get him. Like you Rouille it is seems like it is a long wait... but better safe than sorry. I have read some threads on here where the breeder let them go while they still had to be hand fed, and I think that is so wrong. I think you and I have very responsible breeders. And should be glad about that. That way we get strong healthy tiels.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

(Edit) Oops, I seem to have misunderstood the original post. Never mind.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just be patient it will be worth it in the long run i,m presently handfeeding a chick for bigmike36 and i no he will wait if it takes longer a good breeder will not let the chick go till it is fully weaned and the breeder sees it eating for a good week miracle is down to 4 feedings a day but the young one is at 5 a day so just be patient


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I definitely want a healthy tiel, so it's worth the wait. I'm just excited and that breeds impatience, unfortunately.

Thanks for the help, everyone.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

The trouble with tiels is, they do things in their own time. We can bite our nails, champ at the bit, pace up and down, pull our hair out and the tiel just plods along, doing it when he wants, how he wants and nothing or nobody will change that. He will be ready when he is ready. LOL!! I know you realise it will be worth the wait, but oh the frustration of waiting!! LOL.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

That's just it, isn't it? 
I completely understand that logically these things take their time, and it will be more than worth the wait, and I definitely want a healthy friend, but I don't think I've ever been this impatient in my entire life! 

It definitely doesn't help seeing all the bags of food and adorable toys waiting, and it's torture (but good fun) reading everyone's bird anecdotes here. 

LOL, I never knew getting a bird would be such an exercise in patience! I thought _having_ the bird would be the exercise in patience.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just wait till you catch the mbs (multiple bird syndrome)disease


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm already jonesing for a whiteface olive or a whiteface pastel silver, and I don't even have Harlow yet. I'm terrible.

You have such a gorgeous tiel family!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Rouille said:


> LOL, I never knew getting a bird would be such an exercise in patience! I thought _having_ the bird would be the exercise in patience.


Oh believe me, once you _have_ the little one at home, you will draw on patience that you never knew you had. LOL.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm thinking static cries and 7am wake-up calls


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

lol....the bird allen is selling us is the first bird aI have had to wait for.....my previous tiels I had thought about buying but once I made the decision I got it straight away...add to that the fact I don't get to meet him or her for potentially 5 months u can tell I understand the frustration of waiting as well.....believe me...once u get Harlow all the pain and suffering of waiting will be forgotten .....and all u will be thinking is ....I know you know all this but it does help to know others totally understand and as said...your breeder seems to be doing all the right things so that u don't have those stresses once he comes home.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

It's great to know other people are going through the same thing with waiting. I'm very pleased with his breeder, she comes very highly recommended and she's been keeping me updated. I've paid for him, so it shouldn't be -too- long now.

I couldn't imagine waiting five months!


----------



## spike's mom (Aug 21, 2008)

I know that one far to well I have 7 birds and although I try my very hardest to control my erges. when I see a bird that really needs a home. MY heart takes over and my brain stops functioningLOL Its far better to wait until your little guy is well on his way. I got Spike when he was only four weeks old. Some one dropped him on my doorstep with a note. that told me how old he was and how many feedings a day he was on. I had never handfed a bird before except ones that where already weaned and just for bonding purposes I would give them the odd hand feeding. I had hand fed puppys and even raised a Squirral that had fallen from his nest at just a week old. But when I got this baby bird I was so scared I was going todo something wrong. Everything turned out fine but I don't think I'd ever want todo that again. Ido have to hand feed one of my birds because he got his beak bit off. Its different though because he's almost 2 yrs old. its not like he's a little baby anymore.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, what a lovely surprise to find on your doorstep. I've tried hand-feeding orphaned birds in the past, and even with wildlife carer help it was such a nightmare, I couldn't imagine having to face that with a pet bird.

Thankfully, the long wait is over: *Harlow will be arriving on Monday!* I got the good news today


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh wow!!!!! congrats...how exciting....can't wait to see pics!!!! only 3 days to go!!!!!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm definitely going to go crazy with the camera, he's such a pretty little thing.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats... your wait is about over.  Have fun...


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

Well, I'll be getting him at 10:40 tomorrow, so you guys can definitely expect a proud-new-parent post!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, on my clock with the times of a variety of countries... and I'm not sure where in Australia you are, but I have almost 6 AM in Sydney... So it is your Monday... only about 4 hours or so left and he will be with you.... Awesome..... Will be anxious to hear how it all goes... HAVE A GREAT DAY!!!!!


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sweet, can't wait to see the new bub, make sure you post some pics on here asap


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll post some pictures tonight. He's home and he seems happy enough. He knows how to step up and he's been whistling a lot. He seems to prefer sitting on my shoulder to sitting in the makeshift cage with his toys (they said the cage was easy to assemble... it wasn't).

He hasn't tried to bite me (yay!), and although he's a bit unsure about being stroked and scratched he doesn't resist it. I think he's doing great for an 8-week-old boy who's been on a three hour flight between Brisbane and Adelaide.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Sounds like it's going great..... can't wait to see pics of the little guy!

I've also been blessed with a tame tiel (well, it took a few days for her to step up). The pet shop said she'd been hand-reared, and i was like.. riiiggghhht... but took her anyway because there was a connection. But she really must have been!

A little different to your new baby... mine is very quiet, which is why i think it's a 'she'.

Have fun with the little one


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's great that he's settling in despite the long plane trip! I've always wondered how little birds go on planes. Looking forward to seeing photos!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if it starts to bop it,s head up and down tap things like a wood pecker sing alot and copy things you say you most likely have a male but the females are more cuddly effectionate


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

He's definitely a little boy, he hasn't stopped whistling since I got him. He's even started calling when I leave the room, he's definitely been well-tamed. 

I wasn't expecting to even get him out of the cage for a couple of days, but he's insisting on sitting on my shoulder. He steps up every single time I put my finger out, except he's a little clumsy with it sometimes.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You are already one of his flock! That call when you leave the room is a contact call. In nature they do this to remain connected to their flocks. He must be very comfortable with you!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I was really surprised about the contact calls, I wasn't expecting them on the first day! He's being a very patient boy, an absolute sweetheart.

As promised, here are some photos:


----------



## Aderyn (Apr 1, 2008)

What a beautiful little boy. You must be so proud.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I am! I couldn't have asked for a better first tiel, he's very patient and easy-going, and doesn't spook easily at all. He sat next to me the whole time I was crashing around putting his cage together and didn't bat an eyelash.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh my is he ever pretty... So glad you finally have him, and that all is going well. And very glad the flight went well for him...


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww he's so gorgeous.... very unique looking 

My tiel was clumsy at first too, when she stepped up. I had to lower my finger at first, as she wasn't very steady on one leg. But she's getting better.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

He just had his first go on his shower perch... he peeped pitifully the whole time, but boy is he enjoying the grooming afterwards!


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

he is a beautiful little boy


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

He is very cute. I bet it's so good to have him there now, no more waiting. Congrats!


----------

